# Paradigm to DIY transition



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

As explained in my thread in the other Speakers section, I'm considering upgrading from my Paradigm Monitor series speakers (Monitor 7, CC-370, Mini Monitor) and wanted to see if anyone else has gone from these to DIYs and which you chose. 
My one gripe about these speakers is that the CC seems to have trouble keeping up with the mains, but overall I've been pretty happy with them.

For DIYs I'm comfortable doing any sort of kit type speaker, but I don't really want to design my own from scratch, not having that depth of knowledge. I would prefer a thin-ish profile, and something of the MTM or WWMTM variety, and wanted to see what people's favourites were, especially anyone who has upgraded from Paradigms. I suppose I'd like something with good low end response, because I like to run them full range, and I'll be staying away from tubes for amplification. Eventually I'll upgrade to a pre/pro setup, but my Denon 2802 will be powering for the forseeable future. Listening habits would be 85% HT, 15% music. Any suggestions where to start from former Paradigm owners?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm about embark on a WWMTM tower myself... for the fun of it... probably with a center about the same. I will probably pick up drivers and a crossover and build the cabinets myself. Not that a kit wouldn't work though... I'd be interested also in what others might suggest.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Perfect, you can be my guinea pig!  I'll be following your project closely.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I'm about embark on a WWMTM tower myself... for the fun of it... probably with a center about the same. I will probably pick up drivers and a crossover and build the cabinets myself. Not that a kit wouldn't work though... I'd be interested also in what others might suggest.


Hoping not to hijack the thread, but do you have a design in mind? Or is this something that you'd design yourself? I remember at one point that you were going to be buying some custom speakers and installing an IB. Wasn't sure how that ended up.

If you're looking for a specific project, how much $$ are you thinking about?

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I'll probably just start my own thread as to not hijack Owen's. I'll start it and explain what's happening.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I went from Paradigm Mini-Monitors, CC, and Atoms to my current setup of DIY GR-Research AV2's for LRC, and RS1 Surrounds. I'm glad I did, big improvement although I did really like my Paradigm setup.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Darren, more of the exact kind of responses I was looking for. And don't worry guys, I'm interested too, so it's not really a jack.

Actually, JCD, did I see you posting in the big Dayton WWMT thread over at HTG? Someone was putting together a fantastic looking pair of curved boxes in that one. I'd love to be able to do something like that one day, but I think I should tackle a simpler project first.


----------

